# Is JKD a style or just a philosophy?



## Blaze Dragon (Nov 2, 2012)

Greetings, I thought it would be best to ask a Jeet Kune Do practionier. I was under the impression that Jeet Kune Do is  a philosophy and principles applicable to any martial art. I know there are schools for JKD but don't really know anything about them. My only exposure to JKD has been Bruce Lee related stuff including his book, which I love  Tao of Jeet Kune Do. could you give me an idea of what JKD schools are all about? or perhaps some links, videos articles and the like and your impressions of it as a student of JKD? Oh and if it is a style which seems to be the case which of Bruce's students inherited it? or does he of his students have there own branch etc.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2012)

Here's a related thread about applying the principles to other arts:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/9949-JKD-Minimum-Curriculum


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Nov 3, 2012)

arnisador said:


> Here's a related thread about applying the principles to other arts:
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/9949-JKD-Minimum-Curriculum



that' helps thanks


----------



## Thunder Foot (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi there Blaze!
Despite my own opinion, the unbiased truth is that its both. You can find examples of both if you have a look around online.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 8, 2013)

Thunder Foot said:


> Hi there Blaze!
> Despite my own opinion, the unbiased truth is that its both. You can find examples of both if you have a look around online.



Fair enough, just trying to get others insight


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 18, 2013)

Bruce Lee used his philosophy to find ways to expose weaknesses of other fighting styles. I think that JKD is a philosophy for martial artists in general that he applied to enhance his own fighting style of Wing Chun. Please click on the links below.

Since WC doesn't rely on any side to be favored, why not put a side forward if that would cause a disadvantage to orthodox fighters?

Southpaw stance - the reason behind the naming of Jeet Kune Do (the intercepting fist). Picture the advantage Wing Chun would have once the "T-Position" is gained. 

Savate Kicks - consider how the southpaw stance could be used as an advantage against an orthodox Muay Thai fighter by using the variety of kicks used in Savate.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2013)

It is a way of fighting based on Bruce Lee's Philosophy

And the brief period of time I trained it I have to say it impressed the Hell out of me.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Feb 21, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> It is a way of fighting based on Bruce Lee's Philosophy
> 
> And the brief period of time I trained it I have to say it impressed the Hell out of me.



I only own his book, the tao of jeet kune do. However I found the book brilliant and have applied his theory and strategy to the way I fight and have found it very helpful. So from that perspective I thought of it as a philosophy. However I know some schools are "jeet kune do" schools...so I was rather confused and wished to hear input from those who have trained at this schools. What makes Jeet Kune Do, a fighting style? also what there thoughts where in general.

From what I understand of hearing Bruce in interviews, watching his movies which he put his wisdom into and reading his books. I was under the impression that Bruce didn't have a fighting style, Bruce was Bruce. When he trained others to fight he didn't train them to fight like him or mimic him. He trained them to fight like themselves using there natural abilities to the utmost. Which is a principle and concept I believe in and have adapted for myself.


----------



## simplicity (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a school in Southeast Michigan... I have trained with nine of BLS and I'm a certified instructor... I perserve & teach sound prinicple's of JKD that I learned from them (BLS), that I teach to my students at my school... I believe in the early stages of cultivation of theses principles, JKD at that point "feels" like a style... But at the latter stages it become neither a style nor philosophy, just is what it needs to be moment... "natural - unnaturalness, unnaturalness - natural"...


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 21, 2013)

I have heard some people say that JKD is the philosophy and that Jun Fan Gung Fu is the style (vehicle) to explore the philosophy of JKD.  Bruce also stated in his writings that JKD was not a style and that the name should be discarded.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2013)

BlazeLeeDragon said:


> I only own his book, the tao of jeet kune do. However I found the book brilliant and have applied his theory and strategy to the way I fight and have found it very helpful. So from that perspective I thought of it as a philosophy. However I know some schools are "jeet kune do" schools...so I was rather confused and wished to hear input from those who have trained at this schools. What makes Jeet Kune Do, a fighting style? also what there thoughts where in general.
> 
> From what I understand of hearing Bruce in interviews, watching his movies which he put his wisdom into and reading his books. I was under the impression that Bruce didn't have a fighting style, Bruce was Bruce. When he trained others to fight he didn't train them to fight like him or mimic him. He trained them to fight like themselves using there natural abilities to the utmost. Which is a principle and concept I believe in and have adapted for myself.



I have struggled with that one myself and have not quite figured out why there are so many JKD schools based on this quote form Bruce Lee



> Again let me remind you Jeet Kune Do is just a name used, a boat to get one across, and once across it is to be discarded and not to be carried on ones back.



All I can say is the guy I trained with "very briefly" said he looked at it as Jun Fan Gung Fu was like high school and JKD was like college and he did not feel that JKD was as effective without that base of Jun Fan or for that matter Wing Chun. But there are at least 2 main schools of thought on this from 1st generation students and that is one of the schools

If you get a chance look for this book...or the 4 original volumes if you can find them

EDIT:

I should add the guy I trained with was not first generation he was second generation in JKD.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2013)

punisher73 said:


> I have heard some people say that JKD is the philosophy and that Jun Fan Gung Fu is the style (vehicle) to explore the philosophy of JKD. Bruce also stated in his writings that JKD was not a style and that the name should be discarded.



I have got to tell you, my all to brief intro to JKD and Jun Fan...I like JKD but Jun Fan was AWSOME... the only way I can describe it is Wing Chun on steroids... but that could simply be my Traditional CMA side speaking


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 21, 2013)

I was trying to find a couple of Bruce Lee's quotes that shed light on the topic as well.  First, was a comment that only about 1 in 10,000 students could truly understand JKD.  The other was a quote talking about combining JKD and another style and how to do so was to deny the style.  It made it seem that you couldn't just "apply JKD" to whatever you were doing since it was not JKD and it was no longer the base.  It is a much more complete process of learning and honing the material.

I have heard someone compare JKD to a sculpture.  JKD takes off and polishes the block of granite to become something beautiful.  BUT, there has to be a block of granite in the first place (a base in martial arts) to figure out what works and doesn't work for you.

My instructor is fond of saying that until you sweat a gallon of sweat on a technique you can't begin to really understand it.  I think that is one of the bigger problems I have run across is lots of people just dropping stuff from their martial art and saying it's what Bruce did.


----------



## Boran (Oct 2, 2013)

JKD is not a style or philosophy because neither style or philosophy will ever kick any body's *** or protect you from harm. JKD is a weapon.


----------

